# My first fursona, Sabal



## ursiphiliac (Mar 16, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Krieger (Mar 16, 2013)

Great job with it! He sounds like  an awesome guy. 
I almost did a black bear as my first fursona, but settled on a wolf because it fit me more. 
Great job with the picture too... Did you make it yourself?
And welcome to FAF!


----------



## ursiphiliac (Mar 16, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Krieger (Mar 17, 2013)

I actually had a close encounter with a bear last summer. I was in the Philmont campground when I noticed that my tent was moving (I was in it with my ursaphobic friend) and I wondered what it was. He began to freak out and pulled out his knife, which made me nervous, so I tried to reassure him. We were in an 'active bear' zone, so we both had an idea as to what it was that was messing with our tent. Nevertheless, I started to slap and hit at the tent wall where I thought the investigative creature was. (At the time I thought it was a camper) 
The next morning I woke up to find a massive bear track and a huge puddle of pee next to my tent... None of us were injured even though I had hit a bear numerous times, thank God.
Good times!
Anyway,
I like the idea of using an extinct animal... My fursona is a dire wolf, not a regular timber wolf.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Mar 17, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## BlasterBlurby (Mar 17, 2013)

Its probably the nose, sloth's have short snouts with wide nostrils just like your bear. I can't recall what short-face bear noses look like, but if they are similar to modern day bears, if you put a smidge more detail in the nose I don't think you'll get the- "Awww, its a sloth!"- comment. Also maybe some thicker forearms, like a bear. I know you're probably going for a more human-like look but long thin arms could also be translating to sloth for some people. 

Hope that helps 

P.S. Bears rock! Though my fursona, an akita, would not agree!


----------



## ursiphiliac (Mar 17, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## BlasterBlurby (Mar 17, 2013)

Big improvement!  Very bear-like.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Mar 17, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## BlasterBlurby (Mar 17, 2013)

Did you use photoshop to illustrate Sabal? I'm curious.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Mar 17, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## BlasterBlurby (Mar 17, 2013)

Cool, I've never heard of ArtRage before. I tried the tablet thing before, but it didn't go to well , I guess I just prefer non-computerized mediums. My college offers free use of photoshop and all sorts of neat programs, so I might try doing it again. I do like the clean look.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 7, 2013)

Deleted


----------

